# What To Feed My Silver Dollars ?



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

I have 6 silver dollars and 2 parrot fish. I currently feed them peas, prawns, frozen cubes and hakari gold pellets. Is there anything else they might like? I do try to vary their food so they don't get bored.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

alan said:


> I have 6 silver dollars and 2 parrot fish. I currently feed them peas, prawns, frozen cubes and hakari gold pellets. Is there anything else they might like? I do try to vary their food so they don't get bored.


You are doing a good job so far, If you wan to vary their diet you can pick days where you only feed them a certain type of food. You can also try feeding them carrots, its proven to bring out their colours more in hues of red and orange.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Nice one. I will give that a try


----------

